# Help!! I plans to make a layout goose blind, any ideas?



## Longbow (Sep 22, 2003)

*Hello, I am new to the forum, and would like some plans to make my own "Finisher" type layout blind. The season is already under way, but the big trip is a few weeks away, so I thought I'd be able to get one made before the trip. Any help is greatly appreciated, Longbow :beer: :roll: *


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the site Longbow,

There was a recent thread in the duck hunting forum on this.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?t=2399

Hope this helps.


----------



## Longbow (Sep 22, 2003)

:beer: Thanks for the help, can you email the plans/pictures to me? 
[email protected]


----------

